# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalice 0-18, preporuke

## Zuska

Mali ima 4 mjeseca i već ga je puno jaje. Nema šanse da u njemu izdrži godinu, ma bit će dobro ako izdrži i šest mjeseci. Velika je beba. 
Razmišljamo o AS 0-18. 

Kakva su vam iskustva, koji model preporučujete?

----------


## Zuska

Podižem! 
Gledala sam, Cybex ima model koji se do 13 kg drži okrenut, a kasnije se okreće u AS. Ima li ga netko?

----------


## lukab

ja nemam osobnih iskustava sa kombiniranom grupom 0+/1 ali kao savjetnica za autosjedalice ću ti ovako odgovoriti:
svaka sjedalica iz te grupe koja ima atest, može se pravilno i čvrsto montirati u tvoj auto i tvoje dijete se u njoj može pravilno vezati - je dobra sjedalica za tebe i tvoje dijete.
Mogu ti ljudi ovdje pisati svoja iskustva ali to ti ništa ne znači ako ti tu sjedalicu ne možeš montirati u svoj auto (iz razno raznih razloga) ili ako je tvojem djetetu u njoj neudobno, preusko, preširoko ili nešto slično.
Idi u dućan i isprobavajte dok ne nađete onu koja ispunjava sve te kriterije.

A zašto ti je jaje premalo? Koliko on ima kila? Koje jaje imaš? On je prerastao jaje ako mu je glava manje od 2cm od ruba sjedalice ili ako mu pojasevi kod ramena izlaze prenisko (a podignuti su do kraja). Sve to naravno pod uvjetom da ga ne vezuješ u jakni i da si izvadila jastučić za novorođenče...

----------


## zekana

Cybex palas 2 fix, mi smo prezadovoljni!

----------


## zekana

> Cybex palas 2 fix, mi smo prezadovoljni!


A da ne pricam da se s njom gura do kraja sjedenja. Divna je

----------


## lukab

> Cybex palas 2 fix, mi smo prezadovoljni!


moram upozoriti da si preporučila sjedalicu koja nije za dijete od 4 mjeseca. Ova koju si preporučila je kategorije 1/2/3, 9-36kg i uvijeti za ulazak u nju su: minimalno 10kg, minimalno godinu dana i samostalno hodanje. Sva tri moraju biti zadovoljena.

----------


## zekana

> moram upozoriti da si preporučila sjedalicu koja nije za dijete od 4 mjeseca. Ova koju si preporučila je kategorije 1/2/3, 9-36kg i uvijeti za ulazak u nju su: minimalno 10kg, minimalno godinu dana i samostalno hodanje. Sva tri moraju biti zadovoljena.


Jao sad tek vidim, pardon! Dvije su teme od ove mame, na krivu sam upisla!

----------


## Jainina

Mi imamo Leonardo Beleli 0/18, mislim da ide do 12 ili 13 kg u suprotnom smjeru. Vozi se u njoj od 8 mjeseci i jos uvijek stane u nju. Ne znam kako je za ful male bebe. Super je sto se da cvrsto instalirati, ali je meni bio problem u suprotnom smjeru voznje ugurati dijete unutra, nemam straznja vrata a sjedalica je ogromna i tesko je stavit bebu unutra, sa straznjim vratima je neszo lakse. Kupili smo ju u adaxu 2012, ne znam imaju li jos uvijek takve.

----------


## Kupusic

Ne nalazim nigdje crash testove za ovu autosjedalicu Peg Perego Viaggio 0+1 Switchable http://pegperego.hr/autosjedalice-no...0-1-switchable pa ako imate iskustva ili neka saznanja bila bih zahvalna da ih podijelite.
Ili ako imate za preporučiti neku drugu sjedalicu za dijete od 0 do 4 godine, do 2000 kn.
Bitno mi je da je sjedalica sigurna i da može stajati montirana u autu cijelo vrijeme, odnosno da je ne treba svaki put ponovo kačiti pojasevima.

----------


## tanja37

Chicco xpace - jako smo zadovoljni!

----------


## Amna84

stat sto su teme zamrle i sto su dosta razbacane..
ja sam puna pitanja za ove sjedalice,kupujemo stokke kolica ali posto smo odlucili kupiti kosaru problem je stao na as
da li kupiti stokke auto sjedalicu ili neku obicu jeftiniju ako je vec djeca tako cesto prerastu jer vidim da je dosta individualno...
imate li neki dobar prijedlog za as za novorodjence pa do kad nam posluzi

----------


## lukab

za novorođenče je teško znati koja će sjedalica odgovarati djetetu. Eventualno pogledajte sebe i muž, bližu rodbinu, pa procijenite da li bi vam dijete moglo biti veće ili manje od prosjeka. Svakako gledajte da sjedalica koju birate ima što duži naslon, da se visina pojaseva može regulirati u što više nivoa, da dijete ne bi brzo preraslo visinom. Ako mislite da bi dijete moglo biti krupnije u širinu onda gledajte da je jaje nešto šire. Također svakao uzmite jaje do 13kg (grupa 0+) kako ga ne bi težinom preraslo prije uvjeta za sljedeću kategoriju. 
To su sad sve nagađanja ali eto - razmislite i pokušajte.
Ono što sad sigurno možete isprobati jer da li vam jaje odgovara autu u kojem će se voziti. Da imate dovoljno dug pojas, da je sjedalo dovoljno široko za njega, da se može jednostavno i dobro učvrstiti (kada ga utisnete ne smije se micati više od 2cm lijevo-desno, isprobavate tamo gdje prolazi donji, bedreni dio pojasa), da možete postići potreban nagib od 45 stupnjeva između naslona sjedalice i poda. Ako imate sportska, nagnuta sjedala u autu onda će taj nagib sjedalice biti problematičan - proučite kako ga postići jer je jako važan.
Ukoliko ste iz Zagreba i imate još dodatnih pitanja slobodno dođite ovu nedjelju od 13-15 sati na parkiralište MUP-a u Heinzelovoj na besplatni pregled sjedalica i zatražite od naših savjetnika/ca sve informacije koje vam trebaju.

----------


## Amna84

puno hvala,,,spomenuli ste par stvari o kojima nisam razmisljala a trebala bi vec provjeriti neke

----------

